# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [BD] Lanfeust des toiles

## Commodore

Les fans de BD connaissent peut tre les sries:
Trolls de TroyLanfeust de TroyLanfeust des Etoiles

Quelqu'un sait quand sortira le tome 6 de Lanfeust des Etoiles ?

----------


## Arnaud F.

J'ai lu une dizaines de Lanfeust de Troy a la bibliothque du lyce  l'poque et je dois dire que j'ai trop aim !!!!  ::D: 

Malheureusement j'en ai pas relu depuis  ::pleure::

----------


## bakaneko

Je ne suis pas un grand fan des sries Lanfeust mais on peut remarquer, sur le site de Soleil, que l'auteur sort un volume par an.

Le tome 5 datant de dbut dcembre 2005, on peut supposer que le prochain volume sortira  la fin 2006, au pire dbut 2007.

----------


## Commodore

> J'ai lu une dizaines de Lanfeust de Troy a la bibliothque du lyce  l'poque et je dois dire que j'ai trop aim !!!!


il y a 8 Lanfeust de Troy...
Pour ce qui est de Trolls de Troy la srie semble continuer, mais l'histoire de base compte 4 tomes. (il y a eu 2 ou 3 tomes supplementaires je crois)

Et Lanfeust des Etoiles est remarquable, je trouve. Il explique un tas de dtails de Lanfeust de Troy qu'on ne souponnait mme pas... o qu'on ne cherchait pas a s'expliquer... Jamais de confusion ni d'ambiguts!

I love this.Lanfeust(); euh...  ::oops::

----------


## pottiez

Le tome 9 de Trolls de Troy est sortie le 21 de ce mois ci normalement.

L'histoire de base compte 4 tomes, l'histoire suivante en compte 4 galement, et le tome 9 est une nouvelle histoire, mais ne l'ayant pas encore lu, je ne sais pas si elle va comport une suite ou si c'est un tome seul.

----------


## Poilou

Hello :-)




> il y a 8 Lanfeust de Troy...
> Pour ce qui est de Trolls de Troy la srie semble continuer, mais l'histoire de base compte 4 tomes. (il y a eu 2 ou 3 tomes supplementaires je crois)
> 
> Et Lanfeust des Etoiles est remarquable, je trouve. Il explique un tas de dtails de Lanfeust de Troy qu'on ne souponnait mme pas... o qu'on ne cherchait pas a s'expliquer... Jamais de confusion ni d'ambiguts!
> 
> I love this.Lanfeust(); euh...


le 9eme tome de _Troll de Troy_ est sorti...c'est un humour diffrent de Lanfeust...plus 1er degr...

Pour ma part, je prfrais _Les Feux d'Askell_  ::mouarf::  

Sinon, du mme scnariste (Moossieur Arleston) j'aime bien _Les naufrags d'Ythaq_

PS : Wahou ! mon 1er post dans la taverne ! ::D:

----------


## Commodore

> PS : Wahou ! mon 1er post dans la taverne !


Bienvenue au coin dtente! L o les modos ont du boulot  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

J'aime beaucoup trolls de Troyes galement.

Ce qui est excellent, c'est les jeu de mots qu'ils font sur les noms des Trolls.

Pour les voir, il faut rajouter "Troll" devant ou derrire le nom du troll.

Par exemple :

Prfy - Troll : profiterolle

Puitepe - Troll : puit de ptrole

Hagwepa - Troll : Highway Patrol

Troll - Hbus : Trolley Bus

etc...

----------


## pottiez

Wao j'avais jamais fait gaffe  ca.

Les naufrags d'Ythaq c'est effectivement gnial, et le 3 tome vient de sortir

----------


## pottiez

J'aime bien aussi Les fort d'Opale du mme auteur

----------


## Poilou

> J'aime beaucoup trolls de Troyes galement.
> 
> Ce qui est excellent, c'est les jeu de mots qu'ils font sur les noms des Trolls.
> 
> Pour les voir, il faut rajouter "Troll" devant ou derrire le nom du troll.
> 
> Par exemple :
> 
> Prfy - Troll : profiterolle
> ...


On trouve aussi un paquet de jeux de mots dans Lanfeust...

Chez les dieux asiatiques par exemple...Byaktl...Larkroft...Anth-Ybho

et un paquet de parodies...Ferrero rocher...l'oral...et j'en passe....

Quelle imagination Scotch !  ::ave::

----------


## Commodore

y a t-il un jeu de mots avec le chasseur Haplin ? (trolls de troy)

on pourrait tenter de recenser tous ces jeux de mots d'ailleurs...

----------


## Commodore

Troll Tetrm - Droles de Dames (un peu tir par les cheveux ?)

----------


## Poilou

> y a t-il un jeu de mots avec le chasseur Haplin ? (trolls de troy)
> 
> on pourrait tenter de recenser tous ces jeux de mots d'ailleurs...


haplin = alpin

Pour tetrm c'est a

----------


## Deadpool

J'ai ador aussi le tome 8 de Trolls de Troyes avec le groupe de "rauque" dans lequel on peut reconnatre les Rolling Stones

Avec les titres des chansons traduits en Franais.

Peins le en noir : Paint It Black

Je ne peux avoir satisfaction: I can get no satisfaction

 ::lol::

----------


## Poilou

> J'ai ador aussi le tome 8 de Trolls de Troyes avec le groupe de "rauque" dans lequel on peut reconnatre les Rolling Stones
> 
> Avec les titres des chansons traduits en Franais.
> 
> Peins le en noir : Paint It Black
> 
> Je ne peux avoir satisfaction: I can get no satisfaction



et Jumping Jack Flash par Jaques le lumineux sautillant (ou un truc du style)  ou sucre marron  :;):

----------


## Commodore

Convair Bey (dont le pouvoir est de tuer les mouches) : Baygon Vert
Trolanne Bey (dont le pouvoir fait pousser les cheveux) : Ptrole Hann
An Muleur de Kush : Enc*leur de mouches lol

----------


## VinceTlse

La srie Trolls de Troy est assez sympa. J'aime bien cet humour 1er voire 2nd degr avec des petites allusions, des dessins cachs (voir la page prsentant le village des trolls dans le 1er album ... hum hum).
Mais par contre les scnarios des albums  partir du 5 ieme tome (une histoire par tome) laissent un peu sur la fin et en fait une bd pour les WC ( ::aie::  pas de connotation pjoratives, juste sympa et rapide a lire). 

Sinon une srie que j'aime beaucoup : NOCTURNES ROUGES
Trs bien dssin, histoire bien ficel, ... bref, sympa.

Encore une : Luuna 
L c'est encore plus beau, et on change completement de registre. Fini les trolls, les blagounettes caches, ... on est une sorte de remake de POCAHONTAS.

----------


## pottiez

J'ai bien aim Nocturnes rouges galement.

Une autre srie que je trouve pas mal aussi est Golden city, et la deuxieme serie qui en dcoule Golden cup

----------


## Poilou

> J'ai bien aim Nocturnes rouges galement.
> 
> Une autre srie que je trouve pas mal aussi est Golden city, et la deuxieme serie qui en dcoule Golden cup


J'ai bien apprci cette srie au dbut mais je trouve qu'il manque quelque chose...l'histoire s'enlise...et le dessin (et la colorisation) est presque trop parfaite...  ::?:  

A partir chez Delcourt, je prfre la srie Travis, qui a une histoire bien pose et ficele. Et des dessins moins statiques (les angles de vue sont originaux)

Poilou

PS : Bien sur cela n'engage que moi  :;):

----------


## BizuR

Pour ce qui est des jeux de mots de Troll de Troy, je crois que cette bande dessine est encore plus subtile. J'ai souvenir, de la part d'un de mes amis fan de la srie, que l'on peut mme retrouver des jeux de mots en lisant les bulles de dialogues dans le sens vertical plutot qu'horizontal... il faut absolument que je m'interesse  cette srie mais je n'ai pas pris le temps d'en faire la collection encore  :;):

----------


## behe

Pour les Troll de Troy effectivement les incantations ont un sens cachs et il faut tourner la tte pour les comprendre.

----------


## VinceTlse

Il y a une autre BD, plus srieuse, plus noire.
C'est BLACKSAD. Chaque tome est une histoire  part, mlant le genre polard noir de anne 50, de la corruption, des meurtres, enlvement, ... quand on commence  lire, on va jusqu'au bout tellement c'est prenant. 
Les dessins sont merveilleux, les couleurs respectants l'ambiance des polards des anne 50.
Le tome 1 est  mon gout le meilleur.

----------


## Maxoo

> Il y a une autre BD, plus srieuse, plus noire.
> C'est BLACKSAD. Chaque tome est une histoire  part, mlant le genre polard noir de anne 50, de la corruption, des meurtres, enlvement, ... quand on commence  lire, on va jusqu'au bout tellement c'est prenant. 
> Les dessins sont merveilleux, les couleurs respectants l'ambiance des polards des anne 50.
> Le tome 1 est  mon gout le meilleur.


ca un rapport avec lanfeust ?

----------


## pottiez

Oui c'est une BD  ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

> Oui c'est une BD


oui bah non alors !!

tiens pottiez du devenu modo ?

----------


## pottiez

> oui bah non alors !!


c'est BLACKSAD ou Lanfeust qui n'est pas une BD ?  ::P:  




> tiens pottiez du devenu modo ?


Oui forums C/C++

----------


## VinceTlse

> ca un rapport avec lanfeust ?


et le rapport avec Troll de Troy ???
Si on peut plus partager d'avis sans se faire reprendre, le forum perd son utilit et c'est super lourd!

----------


## Maxoo

> et le rapport avec Troll de Troy ???
> Si on peut plus partager d'avis sans se faire reprendre, le forum perd son utilit et c'est super lourd!


du calme ... moi je suis abonne a cette discussion "[BD] Lanfeust des toiles " et toi tu parles de BLACKSAD, comme je sais pas ce que c est je demande, j ai jamais voulu dire autre chose.

apres, si ca n a rien a voir avec lanfeust & Co, un nouveau post serait beaucoup mieux.

----------


## BizuR

> et le rapport avec Troll de Troy ???
> Si on peut plus partager d'avis sans se faire reprendre, le forum perd son utilit et c'est super lourd!


Bah, euh, il me semble tout de mme qu'il existe surement plus de liens entre Troll de Troy et Lanfeust que BlackSad et ce dernier ... menfin, sauf si d'ici la tu nous en voques quelques uns  ::mrgreen::  

En tout tat de cause, tu as parfaitement le droit de partager ton opinion sur la BD en question... pour ma part, je ne connais pas  ::roll::  ... mais l'histoire que tu dcris ne semble pas vraiment rpondre  ce que je recherche dans une BD  ::):

----------


## Poilou

Le format est peut etre le mme entre Lanfeust et BlackSad et encore, pas sur :p

Ca n'enlve rien a son intrt ! mais comme le propose maxoo, on pourrait crer un nouveau thread avec les lectures de chacun :-)

----------


## BizuR

> Le format est peut etre le mme entre Lanfeust et BlackSad et encore, pas sur :p
> 
> Ca n'enlve rien a son intrt ! mais comme le propose maxoo, on pourrait crer un nouveau thread avec les lectures de chacun :-)



Comme ca, tout comme pour la notations des films proposes par Marc Lussac, nous pourrions ainsi nots les oeuvres proposes (ou BD) par chacun  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> J'ai lu une dizaines de Lanfeust de Troy a la bibliothque du lyce  l'poque et je dois dire que j'ai trop aim !!!! 
> 
> Malheureusement j'en ai pas relu depuis


Moi aussi j'adore Lanfeust, mais bon a revient cher de s'acheter la collection... donc pas relu depuis un moment.

----------


## Blo0d4x3

Je suis aussi un grand fan de lanfeust et de troll de troy. 
C'est quoi le titre du nouveau troll de troy? Je l'ai meme pas vu a la fnac.

Sinon vous connaissez les conqurants de troy? Nouvelle sries du mme auteur qui explique les origines du monde de troy? C'est assez sympa aussi.

----------


## pottiez

Oui je connais aussi, et j'ai hate de lire la suite.

----------


## BrItneY

J'ai egalement lu les conquerants de troy, et c'est vrai que c'est sympa !
Je ne sais pas si certains connaissent, mais y'a egalement les Gnomes de troy ! 
c'est l'enfance de lanfeust et de ses compagnons...c'est marrant !
je crois qu'il y a qu'un seul tome... ::cry::  ...je sais pas s'il se trouve encore mais pendant un moment il etait a 2 euros a la fnac...
Pice jointe 2718

PS : Blacksad c'est super...il y une image qui prend toute une page dans le premier tome...elle est trop bien dessinee...

----------


## pottiez

Oui il y a qu'un seul tome pour le moment mais ca devrait s'arranger  ::D:

----------


## pottiez

Pour info, le tome 9 de Trolls de Troy qui devait sortir le 21 juin sort finalement le 23 aout.
A plus et bonne lecture

----------


## Arnaud F.

> il y a 8 Lanfeust de Troy...
> Pour ce qui est de Trolls de Troy la srie semble continuer, mais l'histoire de base compte 4 tomes. (il y a eu 2 ou 3 tomes supplementaires je crois)
> 
> Et Lanfeust des Etoiles est remarquable, je trouve. Il explique un tas de dtails de Lanfeust de Troy qu'on ne souponnait mme pas... o qu'on ne cherchait pas a s'expliquer... Jamais de confusion ni d'ambiguts!
> 
> I love this.Lanfeust(); euh...



J'aurais pas du mettre de Troy derriere  ::D: 

En fait j'ai lu qques de Troy, qques des Etoiles  :;): 

Voil pourquoi j'ai dis une dizaine, dsol  ::oops::

----------


## pottiez

Pas de probleme, c'est une continuit de l'histoire  ::D:

----------


## Arnaud F.

Ce que j'aime dans les Lanfeust, c'est surtout la manire dont les persos sont dessins, ils sont trop choli je trouve... Surtout les femmes, trop sexy & co  ::mrgreen::

----------


## nuke_y

En tous cas moi c'est dcid, si le prochain Troll de Troy est aussi nul que les 4 prcdents (du tome 5 au tome 8) j'arrte la collection.

Je trouve trs trs dommage qu'ils aient choisi une voie pareille pour une srie qui annonait pourtant comme super.

----------


## BrItneY

perso, je n'ai jamais aim la collection des trolls de troy...
j'ai toutes les autres se rapportant au monde de troy, mais pas les trolls de troy...j'ai jamais russi a accrocher... ::roll::

----------


## minus

> J'ai egalement lu les conquerants de troy, et c'est vrai que c'est sympa !
> Je ne sais pas si certains connaissent, mais y'a egalement les Gnomes de troy ! 
> c'est l'enfance de lanfeust et de ses compagnons...c'est marrant !
> je crois qu'il y a qu'un seul tome... ...je sais pas s'il se trouve encore mais pendant un moment il etait a 2 euros a la fnac...
> Pice jointe 2718
> 
> PS : Blacksad c'est super...il y une image qui prend toute une page dans le premier tome...elle est trop bien dessinee...




Oui les Gnomes de troy n'ont eu droit qu'a un seul tome pour le moment, j'avais lu quelque part que c'etait du au fait que les auteurs ont deja du mal a tenir leurs autres calendriers  :;): 
Par contre quand on connais les autres oeuvres, les Gnomes sont un petit chef d'oeuvre d'humour, qui rappele un peu gaston, spirou&co

----------

